# Can't use PVR feature of my 7200's all of a sudden. Dish trying to charge for it!



## coolvirus (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone running into this? What changed all of a sudden? I just came back from a one week vacation today and when I hit the "Personal TV" button to watch recorded shows, I get this "You're trying Personal TV" screen saying that I'm only entitled to a 10 minute free preview and if I want the rest I have to pay the PVR fee!

The thing is, I've had 2 7200's for about 3 years now and up until last week, I never had to pay one cent for the PVR feature!

Did something change last week while I was away? I called Dish but as usual they gave me this BS about the hard drive being full and to free it up a bit. The drive is only half full so that's not it. This is happening to both my 7200's so this must be something that was sent out with a software update. I'd like to get more info from you guys on this before I call Dish back.

Please help.


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

They did do a software release as seen http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=27608.


----------



## coolvirus (Apr 7, 2004)

That thread doesn't talk about the problem I'm having.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Have them look at your account and if you cant get it diagnosed write [email protected].


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

I never said it had anything to do with the problem you were having. I said "They did a software release seen here".


----------



## coolvirus (Apr 7, 2004)

I called again and got transferred to the advanced tech support section and they put my PTV service back on with no charge. When I asked why this happened they didn't have an answer. They just said that the 7200's were getting old and weird things might happen.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My 7200 is just as buggy as ever. Now, of course, the Sirius channels come in but all the text info on the songs, artists and even the channel name is botched.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I had this happen once or twice before. Unplugging the receiver, doing a switch check, and redownloading the guide cured it for me.....


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Sometime why it is rare the card could of lost the PTV tier on the card. I seen it happen in past upgrades. Called dish they rezaped the card everything was back to normal.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

coolvirus said:


> I called again and got transferred to the advanced tech support section and they put my PTV service back on with no charge. When I asked why this happened they didn't have an answer. They just said that the 7200's were getting old and weird things might happen.


see they are going to start charging the vod fee on all of them watch


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Kwajr. I had a DP 7200 died so I pulled another one out of the closet told dish what happen ( they wanted to replace it with 510 *I have the warranty but I pressed the issue so while that one was out I had them activate another one. The lady try charging me the 4.99 vod charge I told her there was no vod charge on the dishplayer 7200... Would listen to me had to go to her supervisior and 20 minutes later of explain extactly which model it was even though i had told them 10 other times it was the 7200 they finally activated my personal tv back. I told them to search for personal tv and it came up and he was like ohhhhh! and I wanted to scream dumbasses!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

There IS a PVR fee for 7100s and 7200s. Many get it waived but it is in efffect.


----------



## cameron119 (Feb 2, 2004)

kwajr said:


> see they are going to start charging the vod fee on all of them watch


If only you could fraudulently sell the VOD fee in addition to the other things you fraudulently sell.


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

cameron119 said:


> If only you could fraudulently sell the VOD fee in addition to the other things you fraudulently sell.


Remember cameron119, keep a 'loose' tail on him so he doesn't spot you in his rearview mirror


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

acording to [email protected] rep that people who had 7200s get it waived but 7100 dont.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I dont care which one you have write [email protected]. The idea that the 7200 is exempt but the7100 is not is a new one. I believe that they said it. But it makes no sense.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

Will I just followed up with Dish - and my plight is identical to the above comments, I was told " that it was promotional that should have ended on June 2003 but our system must have just caught up to you". So I explained that others had this problem AND somehow the 7200 are allowed. Regardless, the response was the same - amazingly, a DirectTV mailer arrived today - so I guess I will be doing some shopping.

Like most, I find the idea of paying an additional $120/annual on my own hardware is lunacy. I would be better served building the last half of my multimedia computer for storage and recording off my box.


----------

